# Anyone make a direct bolt-on X pipe section?



## justin-branam (Oct 31, 2008)

So i just got my GTO, and it is going to be my daily driver and i will do a good amount of highway driving. With that said, i do want a little bit more growl from her, but i dont want anything that is going to be annoying. I'd like to just replace the front muffler (is that the resonator?) with an x pipe, but want a section i can just bolt on rather than having to get it welded in. That way if i want/need to go back to stock, i just have to bolt on the old section.

I thought i read somewhere that exhaust depot could do this, but havent been able to find what im looking for anywhere on the web. thanks.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I had my resonator removed, I was told by my mechanic anytime I needed to, he can put it back in. Now I'm pretty sure even with the X-pipe welded in, you can still replaced it with the resonator. I havent heard of a bolt on x-pipe.... but if its out there, its interesting.


----------



## justin-branam (Oct 31, 2008)

Aramz06 said:


> I had my resonator removed, I was told by my mechanic anytime I needed to, he can put it back in. Now I'm pretty sure even with the X-pipe welded in, you can still replaced it with the resonator. I havent heard of a bolt on x-pipe.... but if its out there, its interesting.


so just to be clear, the resonator is that so called "third muffler" im talking about (the one in the middle of the car). its been a long time since i had my C5 so im going blank on the LS powered cars!


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

There was only 1 that I know of that was direct bolt in, but he stopped making them. You can still find them every now and then on the "other" forum but they go fast when they come up. Even with that one, you still have to cut the exhaust.


----------



## justin-branam (Oct 31, 2008)

B-ville Goat said:


> There was only 1 that I know of that was direct bolt in, but he stopped making them. You can still find them every now and then on the "other" forum but they go fast when they come up. Even with that one, you still have to cut the exhaust.



not looking to cut my exhaust at all. kind of defeats the point of a direct bolt-on! i guess ill see if i can get a custom made one at the local exhaust shop. if so ill post up some pics. Thanks guys.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

If that's what you mean, you would be replacing the whole middle section of the exhaust, that is known as a "cat-back", not a res. delete.


----------



## justin-branam (Oct 31, 2008)

B-ville Goat said:


> If that's what you mean, you would be replacing the whole middle section of the exhaust, that is known as a "cat-back", not a res. delete.


i was on the assumption a catback exhaust went all the way from after the cats to the tailpipes. im not interested in changing the stock mufflers or the tips, just the 6-7 ft. section that has the resonator in it (that bolts in between the cats and the mufflers). so it would be just like welding in an x pipe in place of the resonator. i would just have the entire stock section to replace it. that make sense? would that still be considered a catback system?

i think ill just see if i can find someone wanting to sell the stock exhaust and just weld an x-pipe in that section and bolt it in.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

justin-branam said:


> i was on the assumption a catback exhaust went all the way from after the cats to the tailpipes. im not interested in changing the stock mufflers or the tips, just the 6-7 ft. section that has the resonator in it (that bolts in between the cats and the mufflers). so it would be just like welding in an x pipe in place of the resonator. i would just have the entire stock section to replace it. that make sense? would that still be considered a catback system?
> 
> i think ill just see if i can find someone wanting to sell the stock exhaust and just weld an x-pipe in that section and bolt it in.


This is exactly what I did myself. Nobody makes the section you want to replace, all the systems on the market replace everything from the flange back. I got another section, installed an H pipe and also replaced the kinked section by the rear diff. and put it in place. Now I still have my original if I ever need it.


----------

